# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Removing stucco of brick

## TJAY

So our whole brick home is covered in this rough stucco, and I'm not a fan of the look. Luckily the side of the home is barely visible, and the back will be renovated in a few years, but I'd love to get it off the front. 
What's the best method? It seems pretty thin and is flaking off in parts. It's a 100 year old home, and I know the mortar and bricks are pretty soft in places, so I'm sure they'd need re-tuckpointing.

----------


## seriph1

There are several ways that I have seen done, but importantly, do you intend to render over it again or are you hoping to reveal the original brickwork and have it in clean/undamaged condition? 
If rendering, then the job can be done with an electric or pneumatic chisel, or sandblaster 
if you want to return it all to pristine condition I reckon you will need to do most of it manually with various scrapers, hand chisels and elbow grease. Once it is all off, then you will need to scrub the bricks clean of any residue and then attend to the pointing (mortar) 
Alternatively, you could clad over it  -  not a great idea, but faster than the other alternatives, but then render would seem to be the sensible alternative in that case. 
If you could post some pics of the home I may have some other ideas for you, which combine some applied products with paint effects .... all depends on the style of home and what you're working to achieve

----------


## TJAY

I'd like to restore it back to the brick, but I read something yesterday that's worrying me slightly - if they're old bricks (and they are) they might be damaged/soft/pitted. Guess worst case is if I do it and they are I can render them again?

----------


## seriph1

depending on their age too, the mortar could well be lime-based. this is very fragile so may not survive a lot of vibration/impact 
please send some pics when you can,...

----------


## autogenous

_I'd like to restore it back to the brick, but I read something yesterday that's worrying me slightly - if they're old bricks (and they are) they might be damaged/soft/pitted. Guess worst case is if I do it and they are I can render them again? 
As_ seriph1 stated the brickwork may have lime mortar. Is the Stucco lime or cement based? Is the stucco quite hard or softish? 
Stucco is sometime used to cover up failing mortar or brickwork. 
I wouldn't contemplate restoring the brickwork. Its a big job. 
Air scabblers, sandblasting, acid etching.  
How rugged is the Stucco?  You maybe able to grind high points back with a silicon carbide blade then render over with an acrylic render.

----------


## China

I,m no expert but I have seen many old houses in adelaide,s old suburbs have this done using high presure water blasters, there are companies over here that specialise in this work

----------


## autogenous

_old suburbs have this done using high presure water blasters _ If its lime based stucco its probably a lot easier. If there is cement involved its a lot harder.

----------

